# Moving to Rhodes



## Donna to Rhodes! (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi i'm planning on moving to Rhodes early next year and living in Rhodes Town with my 3 year old son! i was just wondering if anybody could recommend any good Nurserys or day cares for my son as i would like him to start mixing with local children and learn Greek as soon as possible! 
also could anybody recommend any private Greek teachers for me in Rhodes? Also what sort of rent do you pay for a 2 bed place in Rhodes Town?

Thanks Donna


----------



## JuliaT (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Donna
There are so many nurseries in and around Rhodes Town that you really need to know where you are going to live before deciding. Rhodes Town is quite a big place! As for your son learning Greek, I shouldn't worry - every Greek person he meets will chat to him more than they will to you, so he'll soon learn! There are also lots of private teachers and some state run evening classes for foreigners to learn the basics. Private teachers can be found in the local papers or in the telephone catalogue. I think a 2-bed apartment in Rhodes would cost around 400 Euro a month, but it depends on the quality and area. Again, apartments are mostly advertised in the local newspapers. Get someone Greek to help you read the ads when you arrive. There are also lots of English speaking people around in Rhodes so I'm sure you'll find someone to help you when you first arrive.


----------



## Donna to Rhodes! (Sep 4, 2009)

JuliaT said:


> Hi Donna
> There are so many nurseries in and around Rhodes Town that you really need to know where you are going to live before deciding. Rhodes Town is quite a big place! As for your son learning Greek, I shouldn't worry - every Greek person he meets will chat to him more than they will to you, so he'll soon learn! There are also lots of private teachers and some state run evening classes for foreigners to learn the basics. Private teachers can be found in the local papers or in the telephone catalogue. I think a 2-bed apartment in Rhodes would cost around 400 Euro a month, but it depends on the quality and area. Again, apartments are mostly advertised in the local newspapers. Get someone Greek to help you read the ads when you arrive. There are also lots of English speaking people around in Rhodes so I'm sure you'll find someone to help you when you first arrive.


Thanks Julia 
i'm heading to Rhodes for a 2 week holiday in October so hopefully have a look at a few places then and have a better idea whereabouts i'll be living!


----------

